Which is the most actively developed BSD in 2018? - xstartup
======
twunde
Most likely Apple OSX (Darwin). Assuming that you're talking about servers
there are several BSDs being actively developed: OpenBSD, FreeBSD, NetBSD,
DragonflyBSD and HardenedBSD. OpenBSD and HardenedBSD both have a heavy
security focus. NetBSD's focus is on compatibility and generally will run
almost any device. DragonflyBSD is probably the one making the most
significant changes (and the one that has diverged the most from the other
BSDs).

